# Don Tomas Classico Robusto Cigar Review - Be Careful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought this cigar based on the reviews here, and was very disappointed. My buddy and I smoked the same cigar and had the same feelings:

Taste...

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Classico Robusto Cigar Review - Be Careful


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This was the cigar that started me down the slope. They are mild and a great intro to the new smoker IMO. I always keep a few of these on hand.


----------

